# Ran, Ran, and Ran Some More



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Just got back from Orlando for Spring Break with the family. Yeh, read that again, feel my pain. 

Had a half day window for Saturday morning. 
Added a a box to the normal scheduled load 








Little foggy headed for the ramp.









Greasy calm running across Big Lagoon,









I've had my share of dealing with crowds for the month, so I broke the pass and just headed East till I hit Portofino. Then slowed and started looking for brown suits. Beautiful morning for the ride, nice and calm, but nada on life. Did run across some sipper albies, had one eat, then the small pod was gone. A lot of snot bait in the water and all along the beaches. 
Just coming up on Navarre,








Some spotty Spanish action as well, but I just left them alone. Time ran out on me, headed back to some bull red spots. Had a nice cobia run across the bar on me. Spun around, he got too deep for fly, so I hit 'em with a buck tail. He pecked it, then as I yanked it off of him, he crushed it. Thought I had a good hook set, he ran under the boat, so I slacked a little to get it under the motor as I ran around. As I brought full tension back on, came unbuttoned. Just as I expected, since I pretty much had a clown show going all morning anyway. All angler error on that shit  
Pensacola Beach was ramping up for the day on my way back,








Made the run back through a chaos of cobia boats, and everyone in the pass. Ended the day with an egg hunt with family and friends on the water. Best part of the day, was my best fishin' bud helping me get the boat back on the trailer.








Notice the golden egg that he scored, and was not letting go of:thumbsup:

L8, Harry


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Cool report, it was beautiful out there Saturday morning.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

love the report as always still waiting on my invite.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Great report -- thanks for sharing !


----------

